# Please pray for me...



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

as the days go by I realize that it feels like my brain is drifting further and further away from everything that it sees around me. I am so scared and I am pretty much fighting for my life. My mind can no longer make sense of what's around me even though my eyes tell me that it's there because I obviously see it. I am sorry for all the negative posts. I am suffering tremendously and I appreciate all the support. It's not getting better and I'm starting to think that I'm dying. This is the worst pain ever.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

"I'm Done" is the best forum name of all time. hahahaah

Just keep surviving Melissa. Why not, huh. Shit's nutz huh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Melissa_Z said:


> as the days go by I realize that it feels like my brain is drifting further and further away from everything that it sees around me. I am so scared and I am pretty much fighting for my life. My mind can no longer make sense of what's around me even though my eyes tell me that it's there because I obviously see it. I am sorry for all the negative posts. I am suffering tremendously and I appreciate all the support. It's not getting better and I'm starting to think that I'm dying. This is the worst pain ever.


I'm praying for you. You will get through this. I've been in the worse dp hell of my life last year which led to psychosis and survived. You will! I'll be saying some prayers for you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

look up mindfulness and acceptance or act workbooks on amazon, they've got all sorts of skills that can help, and get into mindfulness. if you need any help learning skills just let me know, totally willing to help


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> as the days go by I realize that it feels like my brain is drifting further and further away from everything that it sees around me. I am so scared and I am pretty much fighting for my life. My mind can no longer make sense of what's around me even though my eyes tell me that it's there because I obviously see it. I am sorry for all the negative posts. I am suffering tremendously and I appreciate all the support. It's not getting better and I'm starting to think that I'm dying. This is the worst pain ever.


I FEEL YOU SISTER...I FEEL YOU. You get me 100% and i get you 100%

*Hugs*


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

same here Sandy, HUGGGGS <3


----------



## davewilly (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Melissa,

Sorry to hear of your suffering. I wish I could give you big hug right now and wave a magic wand. I don't know what you do during the day but you need to keep busy and active. I know the thought of just going outside and having the onslaught of the DR everywhere you go is terrifying but just try to get out and get exercise (if you dont already) - keep the blood flowing and release those happy endorphins. I gym 4 times a week and relax in the spa area after a good workout - it really does help relax you. Try to avoid looking at screens too much, unfortunately I am a web developer so I don't have much choice but I do notice when I leave the computer alone for some time my DR is not so bad. Keep hydrated and eat well, get some omega 3-6-9 oils and multi-vitamins. When you are feeling like you are at the end of your tether - stop, take a deep breath, smile and say outloud - I AM FINE and crack on. Be strong and message me if you want to chat. Dave


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

*
When you are feeling like you are at the end of your tether - stop, take a deep breath, smile and say outloud - I AM FINE and crack on*

....And you will be lying to yourself.


----------



## mynamewasGarjon (Jan 20, 2012)

PhoenixDown said:


> *
> When you are feeling like you are at the end of your tether - stop, take a deep breath, smile and say outloud - I AM FINE and crack on*
> 
> ....And you will be lying to yourself.


I disagree. the only reason we aren't "fine" is because we let this mindset take us over. Deep down we are all fine we just have to arrive back at that perspective. It's difficult but possible.


----------



## newbrains (Jan 23, 2012)

I am praying right now for u melissa.


----------



## davewilly (Feb 1, 2012)

PhoenixDown said:


> *
> When you are feeling like you are at the end of your tether - stop, take a deep breath, smile and say outloud - I AM FINE and crack on*
> 
> ....And you will be lying to yourself.


You have two choices PhoenixDown, you give in and let is consume you, or you fight it. I have beat it over half a dozen times through positive mental attitude and crackin on. If you let it consume you, it will.


----------



## dextobra (Jan 19, 2012)

stardustcrust said:


> I'm praying for you. You will get through this. I've been in the worse dp hell of my life last year which led to psychosis and survived. You will! I'll be saying some prayers for you.


so you developed psychosis after DP?


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

Melissa_Z said:


> as the days go by I realize that it feels like my brain is drifting further and further away from everything that it sees around me. I am so scared and I am pretty much fighting for my life. My mind can no longer make sense of what's around me even though my eyes tell me that it's there because I obviously see it. I am sorry for all the negative posts. I am suffering tremendously and I appreciate all the support. It's not getting better and I'm starting to think that I'm dying. This is the worst pain ever.


Prayers for you Melissa. Don't give up, its all we have.


----------

